# Centro Histórico de Lima: Av La Colmena, desde 2 de Mayo hasta El Pque. Universitario



## french-spanish (Mar 31, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> Oe me parece fuera de tono q pongas estas cosas si pides respeto, empieza x dar el ejemplo.


Me parece fuera de tono que se burlen de un robo, lo que pasa es que ustedes son unos ENVIDIOSOS. 

Con razon dicen que el peor enemigo de un peruano es otro peruano.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

french-spanish said:


> Me parece fuera de tono que se burlen de un robo, lo que pasa es que ustedes son unos ENVIDIOSOS.
> 
> Con razon dicen que el peor enemigo de un peruano es otro peruano.



ASI ES!!

Vámonos frenchico, no te juntes con esta chusma...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

french-spanish said:


> Seguro que tu eres la amante del que me robó.


respeto guarda respeto broer.


----------



## french-spanish (Mar 31, 2006)

Vane se burla de mi, y todos la apoyan en contra mía. Ahora entiendo porque el Perú esta de cabeza.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

french-spanish said:


> Me parece fuera de tono que se burlen de un robo, lo que pasa es que ustedes son unos *ENVIDIOSOS*.
> 
> Con razon dicen que el peor enemigo de un peruano es otro peruano.



:nono: :nono: :nono: pffff de qué? oke:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

french-spanish said:


> Vane se burla de mi, y todos la apoyan en contra mía. Ahora entiendo porque el Perú esta de cabeza.


NO!! es que te tomas muy a pecho y generalizas!!! y si dicen que todos los peruanos somos envidiosos...bueno pues...entonces apoyaré tu teoría


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

french-spanish said:


> Me parece fuera de tono que se burlen de un robo, lo que pasa es que ustedes son unos ENVIDIOSOS.
> 
> Con razon dicen que el peor enemigo de un peruano es otro peruano.


Envidiosos? Amiguito, si quisiera me compraría una camara nueva en este momento...es más, te regalaría la que me sobra. No me vengas con eso de que somos unos envidiosos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante, french - spanish eres peruano??? pensaba que eras argentino.

Bueno, la vida dura, como se malogra un thread tan bonito... que pena Bajopontino.


----------

